# Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator



## Bauschaum7 (13. September 2019)

*Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

Hallo zusammen ,

Ich habe einen Postbank-TAN-Generator  wo 2 Batterien Typ CR2025 (  3V , 150mAh ) in Reihe geschaltet reinkommen.

Die Batterien halten aber meistens nicht sehr lange , deswegen suche ich eine Alternative . Nicht aus Geiz sondern eher weil ich keinen Bock hab ständig die Batterien zu wechseln und die dann ständig in den Müll schmeißen muss , was für eine Verschwendung bzw Umweltbelastung . 
Ich dachte an sowas hier   https://www.ebay.de/i/142794337989?...MIr4r5_p7O5AIVBeR3Ch1WHwocEAQYBSABEgLbhPD_BwE

Und bei Amazon wenn man CR2025  eingibt und sich die 1 Stern Kundenbewertungen anschaut , möchte man selber nicht abgezogen werden .

Ich hab keine Ahnung und möchte nicht sinnlos was kaufen was dann trotzdem nicht funtioniert

Ich bin kein Elektriker und da hier so viele Strommeßgeräte zum PC-Basteln haben und vielleicht selber Elektriker sind kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen.
Vielleicht hat jemand das selbe Problem und dieses schon gelöst . Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge ?

Wäre echt nice wenn ihr eine Lösung habt .


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

Bietet dir die Bank nicht auch eine App (Smartphone) mit einem Generator an?


----------



## Schori (13. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

Mein neuer TAN Generator sagt auch ständig dass die Batterien leer seien, messe ich diese durch ist eigentlich noch genug Spannung drauf.
Ich vermute der ist defekt und hat ständig iwo Kriechströme.
Es ist auch egal ob billige oder teure Knopfzellen von Varta.

Edit:
Hab meinen Generator mal aufgeschraubt und auf den Kontakten, vorn auf dem Tastfeld, waren Kleberreste.
Denke jetzt nicht dass hierrüber Strom fließt, habs aber trotzdem gereinigt.


----------



## tripod (13. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

hi,

alternative wäre ein smart-tan-photo-generator.
- die teile sind viel schneller
- das gerät läuft mit 3 normalen aaa-batterien
(hier wären auch aufladbare möglich)

weitere alternative wäre eine app für die tans(bietet normale jede bank an)
- smartphone hat man normal eh immer dabei
- kein zusätzliches gerät

vg


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

Ich hab mal nach nem smart-tan-photo-generator geschaut  ,  das wäre okay  ,  da kommen 3 AAA  Batterien rein  .
Welche sind aufladbar ?

ansonsten hätte ich dahier noch gefunden  https://www.ebay.de/p/Camelion-6v-6...ie/1404691406?iid=293056231608&rt=nc&thm=1000

Ein Photo tan gen  klingt vernünftig und ich spar mir das rumlöten ^^

Ich check mal meine Bank ob das da geht 
PS:  Postbank bietet das garnicht an , also fällt der Photo-Tan-Generator flach 

Ich möchte das auch trennen  PC  / Handy -app ,  weil Wenn ich das Handy mal verlegt habe  oder verloren steh ich blöd da  .   So hab ich wenigstens dann noch den Tan-Generator.


----------



## tripod (14. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

empfehlen würde ich panasonic eneloop.
da gibt es sehr viele verschiedene.

ich habe z.b. für diverse fernbedienungen die variante mit 930 mah.

die postbank nennt das ganze anscheinend anders. evtl soll das dann das chiptan sein?!
würde ich mal in einer filiale nachfragen, die schreiben da was von einer animierten grafik


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

Problem gelöst !

Ich hab mir vorhin im Mediamarkt auf gut Glück eine 4LR44 Batterie gekauft  .....  https://www.ebay.de/p/Camelion-6v-6...ie/1404691406?iid=293056231608&rt=nc&thm=1000

auf den Bildern sah die aber viel Größer aus ... in real ist die nicht so groß xD

^^  Der geht Alder    \o/   

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch kurz löten dann paßt  , bin gespannt wie lange die hält


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bietet dir die Bank nicht auch eine App (Smartphone) mit einem Generator an?


Das ist mir zu unsicher. Ein Smartphone ist heute prinzipiell als gehackt anzusehen.
Mein TAN Genarator ist dagegen nur zu knacken, wenn man ihn stiehlt.


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

Ein altes Smartphone in der Schublade wird nicht gehackt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

selbst dann nicht , dann bräuchte derjenige noch deine EC-Karte !
Und glaub der kann dein TAN-Generator nur stehlen wenn du nicht zu Hause bist    Oder ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

Soo  , fertich  .

Hab jetzt echt Bock sinnlos irgendwas zu überweisen 

Hmm , oder irgendwas bestellen ?   ...  habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge ?


----------



## INU.ID (17. September 2019)

*AW: Alternativer Batterieersatz für TAN-Generator*

Damit hat der Thread wohl seinen Zweck erfüllt.

*closed*


----------

